# Watter broadhead vir jou......?



## INGOZI

Watter broadhead gebruik jy, like jy, vertrou jy? Wys ons die good, the bad & the ugly....... Entrance & Exit wonde, gebreekte lemme, ferrules ect.

Alles van die beste

Engee


----------



## Philip Moolman

*Broadheads*

Engee, 
Ons(ek en my broers)het al veskeie soorte probeer sedert 1990 :Zwicey,magnus,Thunderhead,Muzzy,Grizzly,G5,Spitfire en nog n moerse klomp wat ek nie kan onthou nie.Vir gewone wild is skootplasing volgens my meer belangrik as wat se tipe BH jy gebruik,uit die aard van die saak moet jy n sterker BH gebruik met buffels ens.
Die mechanicals vlieg moer mooi,maar ek vertrou hulle nog nie heeltemal nie.Ek "customize" my Zwickeys en Magnus BH sodat hulle meer aero-dinamies is.Dit verander niks aan hulle doodmaak vermoe nie en hulle vlieg beter.
Dis belangrik dat jou boog "getune" is met BH.Hierdie seisen gaan ek Montech B52 2 bladers gebruik.
Jy sal beslis nie een kry wat almal tevrede sal stel nie(Noslers,pro-amm,Speer,Sierra,Hornady.Julle weet mos,ons is mos n klomp strygatte)Praat nie eers van jag kalibers nie.


----------



## Bushkey

Ag Engee, ek het op hierdie stadium geweldige gemengde gevoelens oor wat ek die jaar gaan gebruik. Daar is soveel keuses en dan nog meer opinies. Wat ek wel vir jou kan se is dat ek 'n bloutjie met 'n hele paar geloop het laas jaar. Maar dan moet ek ook vir jou se dat ek nie laas jaar se jag seisoen will oor he nie.

Ek het 'n Duiker met 'n Scoprpion XP geskiet. Die duiker het nie 20 tree gegaan nie. Die Scorpion het ek na die skoot moes weg gooi. Twee van die lemme was gebuig asook die "ferule". Een bok een Broadhead, pyl in een stuk.

Ek het nie lank daarna 'n Eland geskiet met 'n Muzzy 125gryn. Die Muzzy was behoorlik verfrommel. Een bok een Broadhead, pyl gebreek. 

My volgende uitstappie het ek 'n Gemsbok ook met 'n Muzzy geskiet. Selfde storie. Een bok een Broadhead, pyl gebreek.

Dan was daar die Jakkals en Rooibok. Die Spitfire XP 125 het hulle vlenters geskiet en kon ek na die tyd weer die broadhead suksesvol gebruik het. Een pyl heel die ander in twee. 

Die selfde dag het ek op 'n ander Rooibok geskiet. Die bok het skuins van my af weg gestap en soos 'n idioot het ek tog 'n skoot op hom gewaag. Die skoot was swak en het ek die bok nie agter die kort rib getref waar ek wou nie. My pyl kon nie deur die bok se boud been breek nie. Dit was ook 'n SpitfireXP 125. Pyl saam met bok weg.

Dan het Wulfie 'n Kudu met 'n Magnus twee lem broadhead geskiet. Ek het gehou van wat ek gesien het. Met haar lae ponde is daardie pyl soos 'n warm mes deur botter dwars deur die Kudu. 

Maar dit is hier waar die opinies inkom. Twee lem broadheads penetreer baie beter as drie lemme wat weer beter vaar as meganiese lemme soos ons almal weet. Maar dan moet 'n mens weer opweeg dat die bloedspoor wat teoreties minder met 'n twee lem punt is weer moeiliker gevolg kan word as die ander. En dit maak my besluit altyd soveel meer kompleks. 

Ek het nou net 'n paar van laas jaar se jagte opgenoem waarby ek direk of indirek betrokke was. Ek het amper 'n pyl of broadhead per dier verloor. As ek die een terug gekry het was die ander stukkend.

Vir hierdie jaar gaan ek maar hou by die SpitfireXP 125 maar is ek nog nie heeltemal oortuig nie. Ek het by my arsenaal vir die wis en die onwis 'n twee lem meganiese broadhead gevoeg. Ek het die naam vergeet maar die punt het 'n geweldige groot lem. (Verskoon die foto se kwaliteit want dit was met my selfoon geneem.) Ek het so 'n paar weke terug 'n Duiker met een geskiet. Ek was beindruk met die groote van die wond. Die bok het ook nie 5 tree gevorder nie. Met die groote sny opervlak mis 'n mens moeilik groot are en organe. Ek weet net nie hoe die penetrasie met die punt sal wees nie.


----------



## Bushkey

Vir paddas werk fieldpoints die beste op 70meter. Wulfie het wragtag die padda per abuis op 70meter agter die blad getref.


----------



## Bushkey

Hiedie vark was op 20 yards met 'n 100grein ScorpionXP geskiet. Het die punt na die skoot weg gegooi. Die "ferrule" was gebuig. Die punt het nie been getref nie en is my enigste aflyding dat die vark met die val slag die punt moes/kon gebuig het. Die vark het nie ver gehardloop nie en is daar geen teken dat die punt teen iets gestamp was nie.


----------



## Bushkey

INGOZI said:


> Watter broadhead gebruik jy, like jy, vertrou jy? Wys ons die good, the bad & the ugly....... Entrance & Exit wonde, gebreekte lemme, ferrules ect.
> 
> Alles van die beste
> 
> Engee


Dis 'n great idee. As almal saam werk kan ons 'n tipe van 'n data basis en argief saamstel.


----------



## INGOZI

Bush, ek dink daardie "biltong kerwers" is Hyper Shock broadheads. Hulle het nogal moer groot lemme, sal interesant wees om te kyk hoeveel punishment hulle kan vat.

Ek het ook al oor die jare verskeie broadheads om dosyne diere gebruik, maar soos Phillip genoem het, dit "spark" altyd 'n conversation. Vra drie ouens wat die beste is en jy gaan drie verskillende antwoorde kry! Ek sal sodra ek vanaand by die huis kom 'n paar foto's oplaai.

Ek stem 100% saam met jou Phillip, skoot plasing is absoluut die mees belangrikste faktor! Die ander ding is skerp broadheads, jy sal nie glo watter verskil dit maak nie. Het 'n paar jaar terug heelwat rooibokke moes cull, uit pure luiheid (moet darem noem dat ek oor die 60 rooibokke in 'n kwessie van so twee maande moes skiet) het ek nie altyd 'n flymskerp broadhead gebruik op die brand maer bokke nie, hulle was al baie swak, nege se kele het ek bloot sommer nader geloop en afgesny, na die derde bok met dieselfde pyl/broadhead was die penetrasie met meer as 50% verminder. Ons wou nie en het nie met gewere op die plaas geskiet nie, wou die arme bokke nie verder stress nie. Dit is in elk geval 'n streng boogjag plaas.

Thanks vir al die bakgat pics, keep them coming!


----------



## Gerhard

*Net*

een broad head op my pyle hierdie jaar

Slick tricks met standard of magnum lemme.

Het hierdie rooibok met die magnums op die skouer been geskiet.





































Die lemme was gebuig maar die ferule het niks makeer nie. Replacement blades was $11 vir twee stelle pos geld in gesluit.

Gerhard


----------



## Bushkey

Jis Gerhard, ek sien beide blad bene is mors af. Deur die hart?


----------



## INGOZI

Hier is 'n paar foto's van "risky" skote wat ek al gevat het. Ek het elk van die skote met my toe 80# Allegiance en 440gr Gold Tip Pro Hunter pyle geskiet. So poeier agter die broadhead was nie 'n kwessie nie, wou net graag sien hoeveel punishment 'n broadhead kan vat in alledaagse veld/jag toestande.

Die eerste is van 'n Bosbok wat ek op 18yards geskiet het toe hy quartering na my toe geloop het. Die skoot kan net regs van die bek gesien word. Dit was met 'n 125gr Muzzy, skoot het die ingangs skouer gebreek, reg deur die lengte van die bok gegaan en is tussen die poepol en balsak uit. Twee lemme was serated en beide die lemme en die ferrule was 'n klein bietjie gebuig.

Die tweede is van 'n Rooibok wat ek op 16yards vanuit 'n treestand geskiet het toe hy ook quatering na my toe gestaan het. Die entrance kan net links in die skaduwee van die bek gesien word. Die 125gr NAP Nitron het die skouer gebreek asook die verste been op exit. Die ferule was piek fyn daar was net een lem skoon afgebreek.

Die derde is van 'n Rietbok wat ek ook uit 'n treestend geskiet het. Soos gesien kan word op die foto is die skoot voor op die nek in. Danksy die skerp helling (het nogal baie hoog op gesit) het ek die pyl 2 derdes die nek af ingeskiet sodat dit op die brisket tussen die bene kon exit. Skoot het foutloos gewerk en die NAP Nitron het niks makeer toe ek die pyl optel nie.

Die laaste foto is van 'n Rocky Mountain Ti100 wat in die nek werwel sit van 'n volwasse Vlakvark beer. Ek het 'n 'n droee rivier loop afgestap toe ek die beer links op die hoe wal gewaar. Danksy die helling het die skoot wat mooi agter die blad in is, in die nek vasgeslaan. Vark drop net daar soos met 'n flippen kopskoot! (Skoot was met 'n 70# Mathews Ultra 2).


----------



## Karoojager

Awesome pictures Gerhard !!
In three weeks I will also try the Slick Tricks magnum, however I have six SilverFlame with me. The wound from the Slick Tricks is very big and it seems that the impala was quickly down. Are the blades damaged only by penetration or more from the field behind the animal?


----------



## Gerhard

The blades were damaged because the broad head broke the shoulder and rib bones on both sides.

It did not exit the animal.

Frank I suggest you try the standard blade on the slick tricks. Those Silver Flames are awesome two bladders.

Good luck hunting and phone me when you are here.

Gerhard


----------



## INGOZI

It takes a lot for a replacement blade broadhead to come out ok after a shot like that! Awesome Gerhard!


----------



## Karoojager

Gerhard said:


> The blades were damaged because the broad head broke the shoulder and rib bones on both sides.
> 
> It did not exit the animal.
> 
> Frank I suggest you try the standard blade on the slick tricks. Those Silver Flames are awesome two bladders.
> 
> Good luck hunting and phone me when you are here.
> 
> Gerhard


Gerhard,

To late for this advice, I got the 1 1/8" slick tricks a couple weeks ago. But I know that Gary get the new blades from Solingen ( a town near by my ) and this are from the same steel like a carpet cutter.
Please give me you phone number and I will give you a call ( so you are the first that hear from my bushpig success:wink: and you can tell this good news to Engee ). Sorry for my sarcasm Engee.


----------



## INGOZI

Watch it! I might get lucky!!! This "curse" has got to end some time.....


----------



## Karoojager

INGOZI said:


> Watch it! I might get lucky!!! This "curse" has got to end some time.....


I hope deeply for you in the next couple of weeks.
And I hope a little bit for my success to.


----------



## OutaAfrica

Hi ek weet nie op julle al die rage broadheads gesien het nie hulle noem dit 'n slip cam het al bietjie rond gebel maar nog niemand gekry wat dit in vooraad het nie ek het dit nodie dag afgelaai Die web bladsy is www.ragebroadheds.com dit lyk nogal indrukwekkenden anders as die ander wat van vooraf oopmaak gly die een uit en maak 'n groot ingangs gat as een van julle dalk weet wie stock die goed laat maar weet


----------



## Philip Moolman

*Broadheads*

Bossie deur al die jare vind ek dat dit baie vat om n Thunderhead se ferrule te buig.Jy verloor soms n gebreekte pyl ,maar ek het Thunderheads waarmee ek al tientalle bokke mee geskiet het.Jy vervang eenvoudig net die lemmetjies.Hulle vlieg ook donners mooi.Ek het nog n paar 160 en 150gr Thunderheads ook.Dit is belangrik om sulke kennis uit te ruil.
So terloops ons sou die naweek van 16 Junie in Komatipoort gaan jag het,maar Jacques(die eienaar)se daar is te veel water,niks suip nie.Weet jy dalk van n nice jagplaas nie te ver nie.Ek sal vir Hendrik ook bel.


----------



## Bushkey

Philip Moolman said:


> Weet jy dalk van n nice jagplaas nie te ver nie.Ek sal vir Hendrik ook bel.


Ek weet Hendrik het so twee weke terug begin voer. Hy het lusern en molasses uit gesit. Ons sou laas naweek by hom gedraai het maar ek moes mos werk.

Die ander opsie is Piet Oosthuizen, ek dink jy het al by hom gejag. Ons gaan nou die 16de by hom jag. 

Dan is daar Riaan Van Der Merwe van julle dorp, hy het Canyon Safaris as ek dit nie mis het nie. Ek weet nie hoe vol hy is nie. Ek het sy nommer erens. Laat weet my as jy die nommer soek.

Ek probeer ook so na as moontlik aan die huis jag. "Hou van my eie habitat"


----------



## Philip Moolman

*Jag*



Bushkey said:


> Ek weet Hendrik het so twee weke terug begin voer. Hy het lusern en molasses uit gesit. Ons sou laas naweek by hom gedraai het maar ek moes mos werk.
> 
> Die ander opsie is Piet Oosthuizen, ek dink jy het al by hom gejag. Ons gaan nou die 16de by hom jag.
> 
> Dan is daar Riaan Van Der Merwe van julle dorp, hy het Canyon Safaris as ek dit nie mis het nie. Ek weet nie hoe vol hy is nie. Ek het sy nommer erens. Laat weet my as jy die nommer soek.
> 
> Ek probeer ook so na as moontlik aan die huis jag. "Hou van my eie habitat"


Dankie Bossie.Ons gaan die naweek van die 23 junie by Pieter jag.Wil julle nie saamkom nie?Enige iemand is welkom.Sover is dit omtrent net ek en Belinda.


----------



## Bushkey

Philip Moolman said:


> Dankie Bossie.Ons gaan die naweek van die 23 junie by Pieter jag.Wil julle nie saamkom nie?Enige iemand is welkom.Sover is dit omtrent net ek en Belinda.


Dit klink baie lekker. Ek sal vanaand met Heidi praat, Leon dink ook daaroor. Sal met jou bevestig.


----------



## Hoytitoyti

*Broadheads*

Het vir lank met Thunderheads, Two Blades en German Bronzies geskiet maar kon nog nooit die akkuraatheid kry wat ek met mechanicals kry nie, en skootplasing is vir my die heel belangrikste. Skiet deesdae met 100 gr NAP Shockwaves en SpitfireXP's. Penetrasie is nie 'n probleem nie aandgesien ek passthroughs kry met my setup. Het in die verlede gesukkel met die gewone Spitfires maar die XP's se penetrasie is heeltemaal goed genoeg! Het ook nou begin om met NAP Nitrons te skiet en hoop om een deur 'n bok te jaag hierdie jaar. Hulle skiet ook waar my field points skiet wat 'n bonus is. Kry ook 'n fantastiese bloedspoor met veral die Spitfire XP's.

Mechanicals is nie meer so sleg as wat dit 10 jaar terug was nie. Het nog nie een mechanical se ferrule gebuig nie en replacement blades is nie so duur nie. Het al heelwat Thunderheads afgeskryf in die veld. Dis maar net my opinie.


----------



## Bushkey

Philip Moolman said:


> Dankie Bossie.Ons gaan die naweek van die 23 junie by Pieter jag.Wil julle nie saamkom nie?Enige iemand is welkom.Sover is dit omtrent net ek en Belinda.


So gese so gedaan. Ons gaan saam. Sal met jou praat voor die naweek. Gaan be... wees. Thanx.


----------



## Karoojager

Today I compare 3 kinds of broad heads at the target by 20, 30 and 40 yard.
The German Kinetics, Slick Tricks and G5 Tekan II all with 125 grain.
All those hit perfect like field points and I trust them by in any hunting situation.
In four weeks I can give a report about wound effect with pictures.
The other Frank ( Nimrod 100 ) used the Tekan II this year in Namibia by very windy conditions in the flat area near Marienthal. He had problems with the German Kinetics because leeway, then he used the Tekan II without problems by the wind and was very surprised about the big wound what this mechanical broad heads made.
I hope to make the same experiences.
Have anyone used the Tekan II before ?


----------



## Bushkey

caracal;4796088Have anyone used the Tekan II before ?[/QUOTE said:


> Sorry Frank no, but I have heard a lot of good things about them. I understand that they don't take to much energy from the shot because they open differently to other mechanicals.


----------



## Karoojager

Yes, the blades slide back to open, this enable to shoot not only broad side shots. The system seems good and I hope to can report also from good successes


----------



## Hannes

*Tekan 2*

Ek het al 2 wildebeeste met tekans geskiet en penetrasie is glad nie n probleem nie. As die skoot plasing reg is sal die min bloed ook nie n probleem te wees nie want jy sal die bok sien le van waar jy geskiet het. Ek hou van die tekan kwaai. My eerste w/bees het so 60 tree gegaan en die 2 de een kon net 30 tree maak. Die pyl was regdeur en ek het hom so 30 tree anderkand die w/bees opgetel. My keuse is as volg: 1-Spitfire, 2-Scorpion, 3 Shockwave, 4- Tekan, 5---100 Fixed blade. Jag nou al 6 jaar met mech en het nog nie een gehaad wat fail nie. Ek gooi eerder n R90 se BH weg en tel n R6000 se bok op.


----------



## Bushkey

Ek skiet met Spitfires, maar na wat ek die naweek gesien het gaan ek die Tekken II begin skiet. Al die vrouens wat saam met ons gejag het, het met hulle geskiet. Die penetrasie wat hulle gekry het was uitstekend, met die meeste wat "pass through's" was.


----------



## Bushkey

Hoe 'n wildedees se hart na 'n skoot van 'n 125grein Spitfire lyk.


----------



## nimrod-100

During my last bowhunts I have shot successfully the Muzzy 3-Blade and Wasp Jakhammer Mechanicals
and for two years also very successfully the German Kinetics Silverflame 125 grain.

This year I tried on recommendation the G5 Tekan II 125 grain.
I can say excellent performance.
Stable flight like bullet point, excellent opening and penetration.
They never failed on the trophy and biltong animals we shot.
All shots penetrated fully through the animals (broadside or quartering away did not matter)

I have attached some pics from the Springbok I shot from 33 meters distance 
(full penetration-went down and expired 50 meters within range of sight)
and the Black Wildebeest that Juergen shot from 30 meters
(full penetration-went down and expired 70 meters within range of sight).

For us excellent performance of these broadhead.


----------



## Bushkey

nimrod-100 said:


> During my last bowhunts I have shot successfully the Muzzy 3-Blade and Wasp Jakhammer Mechanicals
> and for two years also very successfully the German Kinetics Silverflame 125 grain.
> 
> This year I tried on recommendation the G5 Tekan II 125 grain.
> I can say excellent performance.
> Stable flight like bullet point, excellent opening and penetration.
> They never failed on the trophy and biltong animals we shot.
> All shots penetrated fully through the animals (broadside or quartering away did not matter)
> 
> I have attached some pics from the Springbok I shot from 33 meters distance
> (full penetration-went down and expired 50 meters within range of sight)
> and the Black Wildebeest that Juergen shot from 30 meters
> (full penetration-went down and expired 70 meters within range of sight).
> 
> For us excellent performance of these broadhead.
> 
> View attachment 265741
> 
> 
> View attachment 265742


Like I said, I am convinced, I was very empresses with there performance the weekend. The lighter poundage bows the ladies used got better performance than some of the heavier other setups.


----------



## ASG

Big5's. Local IS lekker. I've had no problems with them at all. Tried most of the other brands of fixed blade heads.


----------



## Philip Moolman

*Watter Broadhead*

Verlede naweek het n paar bokke geval met Tekan 11 Broadheads.Heidi het n Rooibok en Vark geskiet met volledige penetrasie.Marthie het ook haar eerste Vark met n Tekan geskiet.Ek het reeds vir my en Belinda van dit bestel.Belinda het n Rooibok en moerse Vark omgedop met n 125gr Thunderhead.Die Rooibok het net 40 yrds gegaan.


----------

